# Manchester's Exotic Mammals



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm really sorry for posting this here, but I hope the mods let it stay for a while.

Manchester Reptile Club is having an exotic mammal night on the 21st August, for all the people in the north-west that like fur rather than scales. We'd love to see you down there with all your fantastic critters (I'll be taking my skunk, Rosy, and she's really looking forward to making new beastie friends in the garden).

Here's a link to the main thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/732891-manchester-reptile-club-9-21st.html

Once again, I'm sorry if this is posting too often, but I'm not sure if the mammal guys always read the reptile threads, and we've never done one of these nights before.

I look forward to meeting some new people:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Some people have been in touch via the Facebook group, and it looks like we'll get a really fascinating range of furries to the meet....you'd be crazy to miss out!:2thumb:


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

That sounds awesome! I'll definitely be coming... wish I could bring Indy but I think she'd get rather scared of all the other animals, as she's not very well socialized with anything else but humans.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> That sounds awesome! I'll definitely be coming... wish I could bring Indy but I think she'd get rather scared of all the other animals, as she's not very well socialized with anything else but humans.


Awww...what is Indy? It's a very large garden, so pets can be kept as far away from each other as you like (or they can be kept in the carrier they came in):2thumb:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I would love to come with Valla and Sapphire but the fennec kits could not go without me for as long as the drive alone would be and I could not bring them as they have not yet had their shots.
Take lots of photos!
-Elina


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Indy's a raccoon  I'd actually really want her to meet other raccoons, but probably not the best place, as i don't know how she would react! I'm pretty sure she's convinced she's a human haha


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Well all animals have to be under the supervision of their owners, so I'm guessing (hoping) that raccoons would be harnessed....might be an easier place to socialise her.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Well all animals have to be under the supervision of their owners, so I'm guessing (hoping) that raccoons would be harnessed....might be an easier place to socialise her.


do you know how many raccoons will be there? I might bring her if I can get a lift off someone, as we are based in Manchester center so don't have a car.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

NinaDee said:


> do you know how many raccoons will be there? I might bring her if I can get a lift off someone, as we are based in Manchester center so don't have a car.


I've no idea how many of anything will be there until people turn up. Suffice to say a couple of people have said on the Facebook group that they're bringing one.

If you're after a lift, the best place to ask for one is on the Facebook group (which now has over 100 members), as that's where people tend to sort that kind of thing out.:2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> I've no idea how many of anything will be there until people turn up. Suffice to say a couple of people have said on the Facebook group that they're bringing one.
> 
> If you're after a lift, the best place to ask for one is on the Facebook group (which now has over 100 members), as that's where people tend to sort that kind of thing out.:2thumb:


Link for the facebook page? 

Thanks


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mstypical said:


> Link for the facebook page?
> 
> Thanks


Log in | Facebook

If that doesn't work, just do a search for Manchester Reptile Club:2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Log in | Facebook
> 
> If that doesn't work, just do a search for Manchester Reptile Club:2thumb:


Requested to join : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We shall see what's going on that day and maybe I'll come along


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> We shall see what's going on that day and maybe I'll come along


Thing is, you never know until he night.....that's part of the fun!

There's a lot of chat on the Facebook group about what people are thinking of bringing.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Coonie....*

Probably bringing Luca along, maybe, good for a little socialising!

Dave & Linda


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Wish I lived closer...nothing like this happens up in Scottyland  *sobs*

Hope all you guys have an awesome day


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Thing is, you never know until he night.....that's part of the fun!
> 
> There's a lot of chat on the Facebook group about what people are thinking of bringing.


:lol2: I meant what's going on in the Egan household : victory:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Wish I lived closer...nothing like this happens up in Scottyland  *sobs*
> 
> Hope all you guys have an awesome day


Well, evening! Shame it is a bit of a jaunt for ya.......... :-(

Dave x


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

The facebook group has been going nuts with new joiners.....promises to be a great night. And if we're having a spot of rain (this is Manchester after all), the pub has a nice big undercover out seating area, and we'll be putting up some gazebo action.....after all, we're tough northerners and a bit of rain isn't going to stop us!:2thumb:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Think I might bring Atuki raccoon along. but he REALLY hates his carrier! Is this is in a pub? If so I'm on it :2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

*pouts and stomps feet* no fair


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

fantapants said:


> Think I might bring Atuki raccoon along. but he REALLY hates his carrier!* Is this is in a pub?* If so I'm on it :2thumb:


Good point!
Aye, the club takes place above a pub.....

BUT, the mammals will be outside in the garden. It is *very important* that all animals arrive and leave in secure boxes/crates, AND the mammals *will not* be allowed to roam free around the garden, so must be harnessed or held at all times.

We can do without any animal fights or savaging of the public.

*ALSO, only tame animals allowed please!!!*:lol2:

Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, I've requested to join the Facebook group. Am I ok to come down to the Exotic Mammals evening, or do I have to be a member of a club? I just want to meet some Skunks, Raccoons etc to learn more about them and to help me decide for the future (and persuade the other half) ha ha


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Hi, I've requested to join the Facebook group. Am I ok to come down to the Exotic Mammals evening even if I don't bring any exotics? I just want to meet some Skunks, Raccoons etc to learn more about them and to help me decide for the future (and persuade the other half) ha ha


hi 

of course you can....there's no obligation to bring animals. everyone is very friendly and will allow you to cuddle theirs.

(whilst i was writing this...my skunk farted!)


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you! I'm so excited  Can't wait to meet all of the people and have a good chat, not to mention see some super cute critters!! :flrt:



mrcriss said:


> hi
> 
> of course you can....there's no obligation to bring animals. everyone is very friendly and will allow you to cuddle theirs.
> 
> (whilst i was writing this...my skunk farted!)


LMAO!! What does that smell like?!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited  Can't wait to meet all of the people and have a good chat, not to mention see some super cute critters!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!! What does that smell like?!


oh, she hasn't sprayed (she can't), but it's just a fart.....smelled like a dogs fart!

Should be a good night though. it's always very lively, and this will be our first night with reps _and_ mammals!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

:jump::jump::jump:

Only a few more days to go! I can't say too much about which animals we have coming (would spoil the surprise), but you'd be a fool to miss this one!:2thumb:


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

im trying to join but it wont let me?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

madsmum said:


> im trying to join but it wont let me?


Are you sure you searched correctly for Manchester Reptile Club? There are a couple of defunct Facebook groups with similar names.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

SEE YOU SOON!:2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, was an amazing night. Heres a link to my website with some pics on.

MRC 21/08/2011 | Anthony Didsbury Photography

If anyone wishes to, feel free to use the pics for social sites etc, just please give me credit when doing so. If anyone wants a print, then contact me and we'll work something out.

Ant.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone that didn't make it, you missed an absolute blinder! Check out the amazing pics from Anthony - swift_wraith (who's available for hire), and more should follow soon from Steve (also available for hire).

There will hopefully be another Exotic Mammal night at the Manchester Reptile Club next April or sometime like that. In the meantime, we meet towards the end of every month and get up to all sorts of fun and shenanigans! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't look at all of the photos but sallie and john must have been there, I would recognise some of those critters anywhere (Otto, Timon and Oreo!)


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's the link to the next set of photos from last night's fantastic meet.....taken by Steve (I think his contact details are on the site)

Manchester Reptile Meet August 2011 « Two Crows Photography

With more people than ever, and a huge variety of animals, it was a night to remember!:2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Nix said:


> I didn't look at all of the photos but sallie and john must have been there, I would recognise some of those critters anywhere (Otto, Timon and Oreo!)


Yup they were there, you have no idea how much i wanted to run off with Otto, even after he scratched me. :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Brilliant evening all of our animals had a ball :2thumb: 
It was Claude the Tamanduas first outing, he was very well behaved:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I did wonder who the tamandua belonged too! Sallie :gasp: and YAY!


----------

